# Info for Pinestead Reef?



## KevJan (Dec 20, 2010)

Has anyone been to the Pinestead Reef in Traverse City, Michigan recently? I have a confirmation there in September 2011 and would like any information about the resort and surrounding area. We've never been to Michigan and don't know what to expect. I think our unit is #127, is the bathroom part of the bedroom or is it off the living room? Would it be awkward to invite another couple to join us because of the bathroom location? What about famer's markets the middle of September? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2010)

Here are the TUG Reviews - http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReviews.aspx?Tab=R&ResortGUID=b25f9519-59b2-4706-bfe6-d7fa51da4319

And the Trip Advisor Reviews - http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...erse_City_Grand_Traverse_County_Michigan.html


----------



## Dave Powers (Dec 20, 2010)

*Pinestead Reef - Traverse City, MI*

KevJan...we own week 24 at the Pinestead...and also have a condo in TC.  (My wife is a native.)  We only use our Pinestead unit as a trader...have never been inside the unit in the 15+years we have owned it...so I'm not sure how much help we can be.

I believe your unit has the bathroom off the bedroom...that could be an issue depending on all involved.  #127 is on the ground floor...great walkout to the beach and Grand Traverse Bay!

The downtown TC Farmers Market runs through the end of October...it's a great market.  As others have indicated, there are many wineries...some nice local restaurants..our favorite is Cousin Jenny's Gourmet Pasties in downtown TC.

You should have a good time...let me know if I can be of further help.


----------



## rod (Dec 20, 2010)

Go to the resort's web site, www.pinestead.com

Click on "Own a Week"

Scroll down to the bottom of the page.

Click on "Floor Plans"

Click on the unit number of the unit you are interested in.


----------



## jmeninga (Dec 31, 2010)

In unit 127, the bathroom is located within the bedroom, so I think it would be kind of awkward.  Only the units ending in 37 or 40 (there are 4 of them) have bathrooms off the living room.

Depending on when you go in September, there's different things happening on the weekends.  Sometimes there's a tall ship festival, a fine cuisine conference, equestrian meet, etc.  Always lots to do, great restaurants and shopping, and casinos, too, if you like them.  You can also always call the resort for more info.

You can check out our website at this link for another review and ideas for activities:   http://timesharetidbits.com/?p=306

Barb & John


----------



## Kozman (Jan 2, 2011)

We just came back from there. We had unit 133 which was below grade at the far end of the resort which is layed out in a straight line with several floors.  The bathroom was indeed off the bedroom.  The units have wall heaters/ac.  The one in our bedroom was quite noisy and ran almost constantly.  It would turn off for maybe a minute and start up again.  The heater in the living room was much quieter and we set it higher in temp during the night and left the door open for the heat to get to the bedroom.  The air also seemed dry so DW put out a dish of water on the living room heater.  When we checked out and poured the remaining water out we notice a layer of dust floating on the water.

They had free wireless internet that seemed faster than most.

The back patio door opens onto the sandy beach.  The view will be great.  Good luck.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 26, 2014)

Dave Powers said:


> KevJan...we own week 24 at the Pinestead...and also have a condo in TC.  (My wife is a native.)  We only use our Pinestead unit as a trader...have never been inside the unit in the 15+years we have owned it...so I'm not sure how much help we can be.
> 
> I believe your unit has the bathroom off the bedroom...that could be an issue depending on all involved.  #127 is on the ground floor...great walkout to the beach and Grand Traverse Bay!
> 
> ...



My goal is to purchase a week 21, 27, 33, 35 or 36 at this resort... It's slim pickings for these weeks.... 

I love this info you provided as we will be staying in this unit in Mid-June....thanks so much


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 27, 2014)

KevJan said:


> Has anyone been to the Pinestead Reef in Traverse City, Michigan recently? I have a confirmation there in September 2011 and would like any information about the resort and surrounding area. We've never been to Michigan and don't know what to expect. I think our unit is #127, is the bathroom part of the bedroom or is it off the living room? Would it be awkward to invite another couple to join us because of the bathroom location? What about famer's markets the middle of September? Any information would be greatly appreciated.



For summer usage, what would be the best way to purchase a unit 
in this resort?


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 27, 2014)

The only place I've seen summer weeks for sale is on the Pinestead Reef website at http://www.pinestead.com/Timesharesales22-36.htm.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 27, 2014)

Note that this is a 4 year old thread. Not that some of the info may not be helpful, but I wouldn't expect much from the early posters.

Jim


----------



## rachel1998 (Jul 29, 2014)

*There this past may*

We were just there this past may. Great location nice units. They had many resales on their list there. Seemed to be fairly reasonable.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 30, 2014)

Weimaraner said:


> The only place I've seen summer weeks for sale is on the Pinestead Reef website at http://www.pinestead.com/Timesharesales22-36.htm.



Thanks so much… I will keep on eye on their website.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 3, 2014)

rachel1998 said:


> We were just there this past may. Great location nice units. They had many resales on their list there. Seemed to be fairly reasonable.



Thank you, we just got back and I grabbed their current for sale list.  I own flex week 8, and I really want to try and purchase a summer week in July or August.


----------

